# Front fender flare removal..



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Can someone please tell me how you get the plastic fender flares off from around the wheel wells on a 2000 pathfinder.
I would like to fix any rust that may be starting under there.

Thanks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the flare has male clips that slid into the female clips mounted in the fender.. gently pry (clip area) and it should come off, check the lip area for some screw in retainers


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

thanks alot. I got it off and the rust wasn't too bad going to clean it up and put the fender flare back on.

Does anyone know how to find out the name of the paint that is on a 2000 Pathfinder.


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

Go *HERE *and enter your vehicle info.

Check the door tag and look at the mfr #s . . see if any of the 3 character codes match the ones on this page.

If you see JV0 in the numbers and your Pathy is Green, then you require Dark Green Pearl Clearcoat.


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

2005 4x4 Pathfinder said:


> Go *HERE *and enter your vehicle info.
> 
> Check the door tag and look at the mfr #s . . see if any of the 3 character codes match the ones on this page.
> 
> If you see JV0 in the numbers and your Pathy is Green, then you require Dark Green Pearl Clearcoat.


Thanks very much. Unfortunatley i need it shipped to Toronto, Canada, and they do not ship spary can outside of the US.


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Anyone know how you remove the plastic clips that are in the front quarter panels that hold the fender flares in place on the quarter panel?

Thanks


----------



## 2005 4x4 Pathfinder (Nov 2, 2009)

The link was to find the correct color code, once you know that you can buy from anyone and get the right paint.


----------



## 00pathyse (May 18, 2010)

Thanks you very much for the link. I have now got a can of the correct color paint. But I still need to get those plastic clips out of the quarter panel. Does anyone know if you can remove them without breaking them?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should be able to squeeze them from the back side (plyers) and slide them out...


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Mar 20, 2008)

Any pics of the flare removed and how they slide out? Will they become flush again when you put them back on?


----------

